# Spring Swap & Sale



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Alpine Quest Sports in Edwards, CO is having its Annual Kayak Swap & Sale Fri-Sun Apr 4-6, 2008.
This is the best time of year to buy and sell new and used kayaks and gear.
Call for more info: 970-926-3867 or check out:
Alpine Kayak Colorado Kayaking School & Supply CO- Swap

-Sean


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Bring in gear thurs*

Been getting lots of calls. You can start to bring in your used gear starting on Thursday Apr 3.

Also, don't forget the "Pulse" video premier on Thursday at E-Town.
6:30pm
No cover.


----------

